

The Secret History of Thoughts - arel
http://www.npr.org/programs/invisibilia/375927143/the-secret-history-of-thoughts?showDate=2015-01-09

======
arel
A great primer in various schools of psychotherapy. Locked-In man is one of
the most moving podcasts I've heard in a very long time. Fantastic production
from npr.

